# Hope I wasnt to invasive video. 1-26-13



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is the video. Camera angle was off but I've adjusted it a little for next time. 
http://vimeo.com/58491411


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, those lions were piled up! If you don't mind me asking, what spot were all of those lions on?


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Great video, that jack I shot just wouldnt stop!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Wow, those lions were piled up! If you don't mind me asking, what spot were all of those lions on?


Sorry with respect to the capt I can't say.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Amazing footage; thanks for sharing in your dive.
How do you prepare the lion?
catch 'em up.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

TONER said:


> Great video, that jack I shot just wouldnt stop!


Next time to save you the trouble, let me shoot the big one! ;-)


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

DAWGONIT said:


> Amazing footage; thanks for sharing in your dive.
> How do you prepare the lion?
> catch 'em up.


I just pan fry, they taste great.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

Cool video. Didn't know we had so many lionfish up here. Did you eat em. They say they are good. If you eat em, what fish would you compare them to?


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Ask the Captain if you can release his Lionfish Honey hole. Hopefully he wont mind you posting the numbers so we can wipe that invasive species out. I promise I wont bottom fish on it. 


John


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice Jeremy! Appreciate the video. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

coolbluestreak said:


> Sorry with respect to the capt I can't say.


I understand. Thought he might want to contribute to the cause


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

*video*

cool video! thanks for sharing.


----------



## odb1877 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice video bro, wish I was there


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Lionfish tamer! Dang those things were piled up. Nice shot on the AJ as well. I never get a good shot on one like that. Mine are always like Toner's....


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

polar21 said:


> Lionfish tamer! Dang those things were piled up. Nice shot on the AJ as well. I never get a good shot on one like that. Mine are always like Toner's....


It doesn't really show just how big his Aj was, bigger than any Aj I've shot.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

swander said:


> Nice Jeremy! Appreciate the video. :thumbup:


Do I know you, where did you get my name? 

Thanks Steve, we miss you bud!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

I haven't found a spot in the Gulf lately that wasn't loaded with lionfish!
To the guys wanting the # i posted for needing divers the day of this video you could have gone along !


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

TONER said:


> I haven't found a spot in the Gulf lately that wasn't loaded with lionfish!
> To the guys wanting the # i posted for needing divers the day of this video you could have gone along !


Crap...Sad face. Oh well, keep killing them guys.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

No short number of lions out there on any spot. And they are VERY tasty. I would compare them to any good white flaky fish out there. No fishy taste at all and take any seasoning that you want to put on them very well.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Really cool video, good job on taking those lions out!

chase


----------



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

Nice vid, how deep were you at the beginning of the video?

Haven't spearfished in pensacola yet, I only free dive though.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

FTLA said:


> Nice vid, how deep were you at the beginning of the video?
> 
> Haven't spearfished in pensacola yet, I only free dive though.


Thank you, I think that was about 130ft?


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

cool!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Lion Tamer*

At the increasing rate that we are seeing them, do you think there is any chance of getting rid of them all by this method?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

panhandleslim said:


> At the increasing rate that we are seeing them, do you think there is any chance of getting rid of them all by this method?


Nope, I don't think that will ever happen. There is just to many and not a lot of ppl willing to get poked by a stupid little fish that doesn't have a lot of meat on it. They taste great but it's not really worth passing up big fish for a couple of these mongrels. 

I would like to see some lionfish roundups, rodeos, what ever you call them taking place here. 

A little bird told me that sometime here in the near future DivePros are going to have a lionfish event the day of their socials. We'll smack them in the AM and fry em up in the PM for the social. I'll post when I hear more.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> Nope, I don't think that will ever happen. There is just to many and not a lot of ppl willing to get poked by a stupid little fish that doesn't have a lot of meat on it. They taste great but it's not really worth passing up big fish for a couple of these mongrels.
> 
> I would like to see some lionfish roundups, rodeos, what ever you call them taking place here.
> 
> A little bird told me that sometime here in the near future DivePros are going to have a lionfish event the day of their socials. We'll smack them in the AM and fry em up in the PM for the social. I'll post when I hear more.


That sound like a great idea.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

coolbluestreak said:


> Nope, I don't think that will ever happen. There is just to many and not a lot of ppl willing to get poked by a stupid little fish that doesn't have a lot of meat on it. They taste great but it's not really worth passing up big fish for a couple of these mongrels.
> 
> I would like to see some lionfish roundups, rodeos, what ever you call them taking place here.
> 
> A little bird told me that sometime here in the near future DivePros are going to have a lionfish event the day of their socials. We'll smack them in the AM and fry em up in the PM for the social. I'll post when I hear more.





MillerTime said:


> That sound like a great idea.


werd


----------

